# JBL Inline co2 diffuser



## swackett (11 May 2017)

I've been thinking of replacing my ceramic in tank diffuser for a while now and stumbled across the JBL Inline diffuser (it looks very similar to the UP diffuser).

I did a quick search on here and found a thread back in October last year, but there was not a lot of detail in there, just "don't get one".

Can people who have had some experiences with this JBL diffuser let me know the issues?  Was it mainly large bubbles in the tank, leaking, or failing after a while?

Ta

Steve


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (11 May 2017)

Hi
I have one at about 8 months or so and works like a charm. Atm its on this aqua. https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/red-canyon.49494/#post-485803

Pros: 
- Less things inside the aqua
- Less cleaning vs normal glass diffusers (I cleaned my once and more for curiosity than necessity)
- Smaller bobbles than regular diffusers (sometimes one or two "big" bobbles pass through but very few)
- No reduction on filter flow, cause the inside of the ceramic is the same size of the hoses
- No leeks so for
- Cheaper than most diffuser (the good quality ones, except Neo)
- It has bobble counter and no return valve integrated 

Cons:
- One more thing inside the hose

Hope it helped.
Abraço


----------



## swackett (11 May 2017)

Thanks for your experience with it, is your diffuser near the filter ?

Would you have an in-tank diffuser again now you have had this?


----------



## Zeus. (11 May 2017)

I got one last week and taking it back for refund tomorrow. As bubbles to big. Soaked the ceramic hybrid for two days and no difference, plus had a leak of CO2 on one off the joints on the bubble counter
Got another inline one off e bay , same as the UP one different packaging as CO2 art had none and works a treat small bubbles again.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> I've been thinking of replacing my ceramic in tank diffuser for a while now and stumbled across the JBL Inline diffuser (it looks very similar to the UP diffuser).
> 
> I did a quick search on here and found a thread back in October last year, but there was not a lot of detail in there, just "don't get one".
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I got mine about a year ago. No leaks at all and very very small bubbles inside the tank comparing to other diffusers.
Also I didn't notice any reduction in flow either to my Tetra EX700 or my ASTRO 2210 external filter.

I use the diffuser in the outflow of the filter among with the spraybar. 

Cleaning is performed using the brush tube cleaner I use with no problem at all




Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I got one last week and taking it back for refund tomorrow. As bubbles to big. Soaked the ceramic hybrid for two days and no difference, plus had a leak of CO2 on one off the joints on the bubble counter
> Got another inline one off e bay , same as the UP one different packaging as CO2 art had none and works a treat small bubbles again.
> 
> Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface



So you bought an UP diffuser ? Do you have a link ?


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

dkatsariotis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got mine about a year ago. No leaks at all and very very small bubbles inside the tank comparing to other diffusers.
> Also I didn't notice any reduction in flow either to my Tetra EX700 or my ASTRO 2210 external filter.
> ...



Do you find it more efficient than an in-tank diffuser?


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> Do you find it more efficient than an in-tank diffuser?


Personally yes. Co2 is being disolved much better and more efficient. Plus the outflow of the filter distributes it all over. And is much easier to clean it. It almost requires no cleaning as the water going through is almost clean.

The classic diffuser might also get algae because they are exposed to aquarium lighting.

Take under consideration that my plants started perling after switched to the inline diffuser

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> So you bought an UP diffuser ? Do you have a link ?



I had an up inline diffuser, broke the CO2 fitting on the UP one fitting the JBL one. After trying the JBL and not being happy ordered Aquarium Co2 Atomizer System Diffuser 16/22mm for Plants Tank Planted came yesterday and the ceramic diffuser fits and so does the pipe attachments, So think its the same as the UP just in a different package


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

dkatsariotis said:


> Personally yes. Co2 is being disolved much better and more efficient. Plus the outflow of the filter distributes it all over. And is much easier to clean it. It almost requires no cleaning as the water going through is almost clean.
> 
> The classic diffuser might also get algae because they are exposed to aquarium lighting.
> 
> ...



Okay I think its time to get one, we have to clean the tank one as it does get clogged up with algae over time as you rightly said because its exposed to aquarium lighting.


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I had an up inline diffuser, broke the CO2 fitting on the UP one fitting the JBL one. After trying the JBL and not being happy ordered Aquarium Co2 Atomizer System Diffuser 16/22mm for Plants Tank Planted came yesterday and the ceramic diffuser fits and so does the pipe attachments, So think its the same as the UP just in a different package



Thanks now which one do I buy ??


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> Okay I think its time to get one, we have to clean the tank one as it does get clogged up with algae over time as you rightly said because its exposed to aquarium lighting.


Exactly.

Also after trying several inline diffusers, JBL is by far the most quality one

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

Do you find you use less gas now (I assume you had a tank one first) ?


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

And because it is always likely that the co2 connection might broke if you want to disassemble or refill the water for the bubble counter, you can try this:

https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...n-aquarium-air-co2-valve-connector-6mm-to-6mm

With this tube:

https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...-of-aquarium-polyurethane-co2-resistant-4-6mm

Works like a charm and no leak

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> Do you find you use less gas now (I assume you had a tank one first) ?


That's right, with 1 kg of co2 I get 3 months running on my 60lt

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

dkatsariotis said:


> And because it is always likely that the co2 connection might broke if you want to disassemble or refill the water for the bubble counter, you can try this:
> 
> https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...n-aquarium-air-co2-valve-connector-6mm-to-6mm
> 
> ...



So you have this connector between your bottle and diffuser and so disconnect the c02 tube then unscrew the bubble counter?


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> So you have this connector between your bottle and diffuser and so disconnect the c02 tube then unscrew the bubble counter?


That's correct. So I don't have to unscrew anything to refill the co2 bottle or the bouble counter

But be careful you have to use this specific tube or something similar - not silicone, or else the connector won't work correctly.

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

Thanks for your help, my local Maidenhead Aquatics sell the JBL inline diffuser so will try that one first as I can easily take it back if it fails for whatever reason.


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

Do these diffusers need to be vertical as I only have about 10cm above the filter before the pipes go behind the aquarium?

If I install it on the outlet it will probably be at about 45degrees as that pipe goes from the right side of the cabinet to the left side of the aquarium.


----------



## dkatsariotis (12 May 2017)

swackett said:


> Do these diffusers need to be vertical as I only have about 10cm above the filter before the pipes go behind the aquarium?
> 
> If I install it on the outlet it will probably be at about 45degrees as that pipe goes from the right side of the cabinet to the left side of the aquarium.


It has to be vertical of you want to use the bouble counter. 

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (12 May 2017)

Not too worried about the bubble counter as I already have one.


----------



## Zeus. (12 May 2017)

Being vertical also stops water pooling in the diffuser too.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## swackett (13 May 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Being vertical also stops water pooling in the diffuser too.
> 
> Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface



Where would you put the diffuser in my current setup?


----------



## swackett (17 May 2017)

dkatsariotis said:


> It has to be vertical of you want to use the bouble counter.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk



So had it running since Saturday, lots of bubbles coming out of the spray bar, but the diffuser makes a hissing sound, does yours do this?   I've checked the co2 connecters with soapy water, no leaks.


----------



## Zeus. (17 May 2017)

Yep both mine hiss. 
Did you manage to fit it in OK and which did you go for?

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## swackett (17 May 2017)

Okay thanks for letting me know, ended up with the jbl one as my local Maidenhead aquatics had one in stock.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (18 May 2017)

swackett said:


> Okay thanks for letting me know, ended up with the jbl one as my local Maidenhead aquatics had one in stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Here it is in situ  



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2017)

You getting very small bubbles ?


----------



## swackett (18 May 2017)

Zeus. said:


> You getting very small bubbles ?



Yeah I'd say so, between 1mm and 0.5mm coming out of the spray bar.


----------

